# ?'s about displaying bottles.



## jarhead jim (Dec 26, 2009)

Hey all,

 Just logged onto this site tonight and looks like I found a good home. I have a whiskey bottle collection with shot glasses that I want to display but don't know what the best format/way would be. The bottles are all crystal clear and I want to show their attributes but don't really want them sitting in the window. That's fine when it's light outside but sucks when it's dark. All of my bottles are clear, not dark. What is the best setup? I'm interested in all ideas including lighted setups.

 Thanks,

 Jim


----------



## botlenut (Dec 27, 2009)

Hi Jim, Welcome to the Forum. I thought I would give you my thoughts on displaying Clear Bottles, as I collect Pontiled Cologne Bottles which are often clear. I too had them in windows untill I finally got together with my Cabinet Maker Uncle and built a case. Contrary to what you might think, Clear Bottles can look good against a white background. I have 1/8" translucent Plexi in front of my light fixtures to disperse the light. This pic is obviously with the light off, and normal room lighting around me.


----------



## botlenut (Dec 27, 2009)

Here is a close up of a couple of them. The detail still stands out pretty good I think.


----------



## botlenut (Dec 27, 2009)

This pic. came out a little yellow, probabely due to camera settings, but this is with the light on. It would seem that the detail wouldnt show up too well, But it does look pretty good. Clear Bottles also look good in a case with a black felt background too if you can get some light on them from above or the sides. Get a peice of black felt from the Fabric Store and check it out. The contrast of the clear against the flat blackgound looks nice. Hope this helps a little. Again welcome to the forum.


----------



## jarhead jim (Dec 27, 2009)

Thanks botlenut! Love your collection. I never heard of the black felt trick before and will deffinitely try that one. The white background will get a try too.

 Jim


----------



## earlyglass (Dec 27, 2009)

Nice displays guys... There have been a few threads in the past showing off some great displays.

 This is an old picture of a display cabinet that I built. It was made from "end of the year" remnants at the unfinished wood store, and a little TLC. I pieced together the display as I wanted it to be, filling in wherever I needed, then sanded and painted it. I built a panel of T8 4-foot flourescent lamps with an opaque plexiglas. I got 1/2" glass cut for the shelves. Wired up everything to a single switch... and presto... pretty colors!

 Mike


----------



## earlyglass (Dec 27, 2009)

...


----------



## earlyglass (Dec 27, 2009)

...


----------



## Penn Digger (Dec 27, 2009)

Awesome earlyglass!  Very well done.


----------



## botlenut (Dec 27, 2009)

Mike thats a great Display Case. You have some great glass. I bet you travelled many a mile to aquire all those examples. It's fun though isnt it?
    Here's a shot of my upper shelves with the backlighting on. Pic is a little washed out.


----------



## woody (Dec 27, 2009)

Let's see a picture of your ink display case mounted on the wall , Mike!!!


----------



## jarhead jim (Dec 27, 2009)

Awsome displays guys! I like the flourecent light behind the opaque plexiglass. 

 Jim


----------



## bottle_head9 (Dec 27, 2009)

I too would like to see those inks on the wall.Nice display of early glass.[]


----------



## capsoda (Dec 27, 2009)

For whiskeys I would use a back and top lit stair display like the ones used in bars, or at least like they used to be. What better way to display you prize whiskey collection than that.

 Some whiskey bottles in the bar back area came with fancy porcelain tops. You see them on ebay once in a while.


----------



## cyberdigger (Dec 27, 2009)

They'd look nice with a mirror behind them, too.


----------



## potstone (Dec 28, 2009)

Mike, that is one nice display!!! The display cabinet that you built
 looks like a  professional job. The cabinet filled with your
 collection is a spectacular site. You have a museum quality
 collection. Please do us all a favor and start posting pictures
 of your glass. I would love to see photos of each shelf.


----------

